# T5 bulbs for planted tank



## Arturo Lerma (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm looking to buy one lamp for my 85 gallons tank (21 inches height), 4 bulbs T5:
2 Plant Grow
1 6500 K
1 10000 K

It's ok? or change the 10000K for another 6500K?


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Any combination will work fine, it all comes down to personal preference and how you want the tank to look. A little offtopic, but that seems like a ton of light for your tank


----------



## Brownthumb07 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a 125 and I rarely run more than two bulbs at once. Mainly because I have a 4 bulb fixture with 2 switches and 4 bulbs on at once is too much light. If you can find a 3 bulb fixture with 2 switches and have two bulbs burning all the time and one bulb for a noon burst it would help you more. Catalina Aquariums can custom build for you and they are decently priced.


----------



## Arturo Lerma (Mar 2, 2010)

mmm Do you think that? My iniccial suggestion were only three bulbs, but I finish looking for 4 because the .5 watts/litter rule (2 watts per gallon) and for the height of my tank, I wan't to put in cryptocorynes, echinodorus, mycropterus windelov, and glossostigma. Inhabitants: Altum Angel (around 6) some German Blue Rams and one group of tetras.


----------



## Brownthumb07 (Dec 8, 2009)

If you can find a 4 bulb fixture that runs on three switches that would work too.


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you seen this thread here? http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html

I think you'll find that two T5HO bulbs over almost any tank will give you 'high' light


----------



## Arturo Lerma (Mar 2, 2010)

Precisily is in Catalina Aquarium where I want to buy it, really I don't know if three or four bulbs, I'm from Mexico so I really want to make a good decision and by the way take advantage from the shipment.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a Catalina 3x24w 24" fixture hung 15" over my 60-p and about 30" over the substrate. I only run the bulbs for 6 hours a day. I also have a Catalina 4x24w 30" fixture over a 37g that is on legs over the tank so about 3" above the tank and 21" from the substrate. This light is run with 2 bulbs for 4 hours and all 4 for 6. I have pressurized co2 and I hope you do too. Otherwise you are going to have an algae farm.


----------



## Arturo Lerma (Mar 2, 2010)

I know that I'm going to need some CO2 system but I didn't make my homework yet, so any suggestions or help would be great!!! If you can link me some page, shop or some kind of information for a DIY or a comercial system, thank a lot! I am thinking in spend around 150 dollars


----------



## asiansensation2000 (Nov 18, 2007)

Arturo Lerma said:


> I know that I'm going to need some CO2 system but I didn't make my homework yet, so any suggestions or help would be great!!! If you can link me some page, shop or some kind of information for a DIY or a comercial system, thank a lot! I am thinking in spend around 150 dollars


Hi Arturo, I had the same problem as you. What to get..3 bulbs or 4? I have a 90 gallon, 48x18x24 and I called Catalina and asked for their advice and they said to go with 4 bulbs, 2x 6500, 2x plant gro on 2 switches. So, I took their advice and am totally happy I did 4. I run 2 bulbs 8 hrs a day and blast the other 2 in the middle of the day for 3 hrs. My plants love it and I have the ability to control the lights. I can run all 4 lights all day but you better have high c02. I just like the ability to control my lighting. Maybe get the 4 bulbs and have them on 4 switches? That would be the most ideal...full control.

Best regards,


----------



## asiansensation2000 (Nov 18, 2007)

Arturo Lerma said:


> I know that I'm going to need some CO2 system but I didn't make my homework yet, so any suggestions or help would be great!!! If you can link me some page, shop or some kind of information for a DIY or a comercial system, thank a lot! I am thinking in spend around 150 dollars


In regards to co2, I studied this forum to find who is using what. I decided to go with a Rex Grigg regulator and found a 5 lb co2 tank on craigslist...total was about $150. I made my own DIY rex grigg reactor and bubble counter for $15 total and ran it inline with my eheim outlet. Before, I was doing a DIY Co2 and that was a failure for a 90 gal...no control and not enough Co2. Don't go with a bubble ladder...the amount of co2 produced, the ladder can't keep up...reactor is the best way to saturate the co2.


----------



## Arturo Lerma (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks to all the replies, finally I got my lamp, 4 T5 bulbs: one 10000 k, 2 Plant grows and one 6500K; with 3 switches so I can light on 1, 2, 3 or the 4 bulbs. I am very happy with it.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Sounds like a good mix. What brand did you get?


----------

